

Learn You Some Erlang now out in print - mononcqc
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/splash-book

======
mononcqc
Hi, I'm the author and submitted a bunch of chapters here before, which were
well received.

You can buy it directly from No Starch Press with 40% off by going to
<http://nostar.ch/erlang_promo>. Just as a reminder, it's 40% off for one
week, print books come with free ebook versions (PDF, Mobi, ePub -- all DRM-
free).

Thanks!

~~~
stock_toaster
Good timing!

Picked up the ebook. nice.

------
w3pm
I'm definitely purchasing!

I've read the online version twice now and it's been an invaluable learning
tool. I started with a very shaky understanding of functional programming and
LYSE kept me engaged and learning the entire time. After reading and doing
some experimenting, I have a solid enough foundation now to develop
professional projects in Erlang. I think my only complaint would be the
chapter on FSMs... a FSM is probably not the tool I would have used to solve
the example problem ;)

Thanks again!

~~~
bobajett
I love LYAH, I think for learning Haskell, LYAH is the best intro, better than
Real World Haskell. And at first I thought LYSE would be a sort of 1:1 mapping
of LYAH, but no, LYSE treats it subject matter to a much wider breadth. There
are like 20 extra chapters! And the "Don't drink too much Kool Aid" sections
are a nice feature, not a lot of books call out the hype about something and
give you the real low-down. Quite refreshing to get a realistic, pragmatic
view instead.

Thanks to the author for making it available for free online. Im going to go
purchase my copy now.

------
Posibyte
This book was my functional programming gateway drug. I couldn't (and still
can't really) get into Lisps, so I wanted to learn an ML. Haskell was still
too far away from my imperative background to fathom at the time, so LYAHFGG
sat on my bookshelf for a while. However, somebody recommended this book for
me. I cracked it open, and by that I mean clicked the read link, and was
astounded at how simple it was presented.

It presents Erlang in such an easily consumable way. Learn You Some Erlang
introduced me to an incredibly powerful language that was unknown to me before
I started reading. The functional paradigm, concurrent processing model, and
the OTP framework are presented and explained in ways that I would use to
explain to someone next to the water-cooler at work. Out of every programming
book I've read, Learn You Some Erlang for Great Good easily sits within my Top
5, no, Top 3 programming books of all time.

It's easy to read, informational, and funny. Consider me sold, mononcqc.
You're a fantastic author, and I thank you for your work!

~~~
mononcqc
That's one hell of a flattering comment, thanks a lot!

------
peerst
Can't wait to get my preordered print copy: "Learn You Some Erlang" rocks!

------
ramchip
Congratulations! I'll be waiting for the Japanese version :P

------
Tloewald
Read a few chapters online. Great stuff.

------
banachtarski
Congrats!

------
rprasad
I assume the title is a play on the Erland grammar/syntax and not a lame
attempt to be ghetto cool?

It's cool that the book is available online. I may need to spend some time
learning Erlang.

~~~
maukdaddy
Presumably a poor translation from a Scandanivian language to English. For
example, in Swedish you use the reflexive verb "lära" which means both to
learn and to teach. In Swedish you would say "lära dig" which does translate
literally to English as "learn you" but which should get the more appropriate
translation of "teach yourself".

~~~
adfadf
A small correction. The proper form of "lära" in "Learn you some Erlang for
great good!" (or "Teach yourself...") would be "lär", as in "Lär dig lite
Erlang för (mycket/väldigt) bra!" if you translate directly. But the end of
that sentence is grammatically incorrect in Swedish as well.

Either way, I doubt that it's translated from a Scandinavian language since
the one who came up with the first book with that title style (Learn you a
Haskell for great good!) is Slovenian.

A note to the author of the book: It looks very interesting and I just bought
a copy. Hopefully I'll have time to read it soon, since I've been wanting to
look into Erlang for quite some time now.

~~~
mononcqc
Thanks for buying it! I hope you'll enjoy it and that it will be a good source
of objective information.

